# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Du lịch gắn với bảo vệ môi trường

## hieunt

*Hiện nay, một trong những định hướng phát triển du lịch (DL) là kinh doanh DL gắn trách nhiệm với cộng đồng và môi trường, góp phần nâng cao ý thức của cộng đồng trong việc bảo vệ môi trường (BVMT).*

**

*Du khách cùng nhập cuộc*
Cuối tuần qua, người dân thành phố biển và du khách không khỏi ngạc nhiên khi bắt gặp đoàn tình nguyện viên trong đồng phục áo xanh hoặc áo trắng in dòng chữ “Vì một môi trường sạch”, “Không xả rác”, “I love green” (tạm dịch là Tôi yêu màu xanh), mang theo băng rôn và loa, đạp xe tuyên truyền về BVMT. Đây là lễ phát động chương trình DL TP. Nha Trang có trách nhiệm với môi trường, với chủ đề “Vì môi trường DL xanh và sạch”. Chương trình do Công ty DL Vietravel phối hợp với Sở Văn hóa, Thể thao và DL, Thành đoàn Nha Trang, Công ty Cổ phần Dược phẩm Imexpharm tổ chức.

Trong số hơn 300 tình nguyện viên tham gia, có hơn 250 du khách là cán bộ, nhân viên Công ty Cổ phần Dược phẩm Imexpharm đang DL tại Nha Trang. Điều này khiến hoạt động tuyên truyền có ý nghĩa hơn rất nhiều. Chương trình còn có sự tham gia của nhiều đoàn viên thuộc Thành đoàn Nha Trang và lãnh đạo, nhân viên Vietravel Chi nhánh Nha Trang. Trên những chiếc xe đạp đôi, các tình nguyện viên xuất phát từ Quảng trường 2-4, rồi đi dọc theo đường Trần Phú, sau đó rẽ vào các tuyến phố như: Lê Lợi, Hai Bà Trưng, Phan Chu Trinh, Lê Thánh Tôn, Nguyễn Chánh, Hoàng Hoa Thám, Trần Quang Khải, Biệt Thự... Các tình nguyện viên mang theo những chiếc túi nilon tự hủy, kẹp rác để dọn vệ sinh, nhặt rác và tuyên tuyền BVMT ở khu phố Tây - nơi tập trung đông du khách, nhất là khách nước ngoài. Trong khi đó, một nhóm tình nguyện viên khác chăm chỉ dọn rác ở khu vực bờ kè cầu Trần Phú - nơi có nhiều quán ăn phục vụ người dân và du khách. Tham gia hoạt động ý nghĩa này, bạn Đặng Hà Minh - Bí thư Đoàn phường Lộc Thọ (Nha Trang) nhận xét: “Việc du khách chung tay dọn rác sẽ thu hút sự quan tâm và góp phần nâng cao ý thức giữ gìn vệ sinh môi trường của người dân địa phương. Là phường trọng điểm về DL của thành phố, Đoàn phường Lộc Thọ luôn nhiệt tình tham gia những hoạt động tuyên truyền về BVMT như thế này”.

Chúng tôi theo nhóm của ông Đoàn Hải Quân - Giám đốc Vietravel Chi nhánh Nha Trang cùng một số tình nguyện viên vào chợ Đầm - điểm đến thường xuyên của du khách để phát túi nilon tự hủy cho các tiểu thương. Khi phát túi, ông Quân giải thích cặn kẽ điểm khác biệt về thời gian của những chiếc túi nilon tự hủy so với túi nilon bình thường, đồng thời mong người dân dùng loại túi thân thiện hơn với môi trường. Theo ông Quân, đây là chương trình được thực hiện ở tất cả các chi nhánh của Vietravel trên toàn quốc. Để thu hút sự quan tâm của người dân và du khách trong việc BVMT, các cơ quan, ban, ngành, đặc biệt là ngành DL cần tổ chức thêm nhiều hoạt động tuyên truyền tương tự.

*Nâng cao ý thức bảo vệ môi trường*
 Được cấp chứng nhận nhãn DL bền vững Bông sen xanh cấp độ 5, cấp độ cao nhất, Khu nghỉ mát Six Senses Ninh Van Bay rất quan tâm đến các yếu tố BVMT trong kinh doanh DL. Ngoài kiến trúc thân thiện với môi trường, khu nghỉ mát có nhiều hoạt động vì cộng đồng và môi trường như: hàng năm tổ chức cho du khách và nhân viên trồng cây xanh; hàng tháng, đều có 1 giờ trái đất vào ngày trăng tròn, ngày môi trường để nhân viên thu gom rác tại bờ biển. Khu nghỉ mát có chương trình “Happy Hand” (còn gọi là đôi tay giúp đỡ) nhằm khuyến khích du khách tham gia các hoạt động cộng đồng. Du khách sẽ được miễn phí ở 1 đêm nếu đóng góp 3 giờ trồng cây trên khu vực đảo...

Vào mỗi dịp hè, khi thành phố biển thu hút đông du khách, Trung tâm Lặn biển Việt Nam (Vinadive) thường tổ chức 1 ngày cho khách và nhân viên dọn rác dưới nước và lặn bắt sao biển gai ăn san hô ở các điểm lặn. Hoạt động này được du khách hưởng ứng rất nhiệt tình, góp phần nâng cao ý thức của du khách và người dân trong việc bảo vệ rạn san hô nói riêng và môi trường biển nói chung.

Hiện nay, nhiều doanh nghiệp DL, nhất là các cơ sở lưu trú DL cao cấp ở Khánh Hòa đã có chương trình Giờ trái đất, tắt điện để tiết kiệm điện năng. Tối 23/3, Khách sạn Sunrise Nha Trang sẽ tắt hết điện trang trí; khách sẽ thưởng thức tiệc buffet và tiệc cocktail trong ánh nến lung linh. Trong ngày đó, Khách sạn cũng sẽ thông báo cho khách lưu trú về sự kiện này và kêu gọi khách điều chỉnh nhiệt độ điều hòa để tiết kiệm điện năng, đồng thời tuyên truyền về những giải pháp tiết kiệm điện cho nhân viên...

Từ 8 giờ 30 đến 9 giờ 30 tối 23/3, khách sạn Sheraton Nha Trang sẽ tắt toàn bộ hệ thống chiếu sáng và các thiết bị điện tử. Ngoài ra, khách nghỉ tại khách sạn được khuyến khích tắt đèn trong phòng và tham gia một buổi tiệc nhẹ cocktail tại quầy bar Connexions…

Những hoạt động trên góp phần tuyên truyền cho người dân và du khách ý thức giữ gìn môi trường vì sự phát triển DL bền vững.

----------


## hcpro

Bjo phải thế chứ, nếu ko lại thành thành phố ô nhiễm mất  :Smile:

----------

